# My Viaje Collection



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got all my Viajes somewhat organized... 
Wasn't feeling to well, didn't feal like a cigar, so I did some organization.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL! A very nice collection indeed Shawn! I had ideas of posting pics of my Viajes as well, now I feel like I'm stealing your thunder. Those TNT(right?) look awesome!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

*Nice Collection Shawn!:dude:*

I find irony in the "Edition Limitado" band...

What ISN'T limited with Viaje :hmm: LOL


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Viaje whore......:faint2:




haha good stuff brother!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> *Nice Collection Shawn!:dude:*
> 
> I find irony in the "Edition Limitado" band...
> 
> What ISN'T limited with Viaje :hmm: LOL


Exactly! Gotta catch 'em all! LOL. Beautiful collection.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Thing of beauty.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice shots 

I need to organize tonight if I can stay awake!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! I heard Viaje cigars cause baldness, you should get rid of those. I'll man-up and offer to save you. Some would say I'm a hero, some would say I'm a liar... but do you want to risk your hair on something said by someone who called a hero a liar?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just beautiful Shawn!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

looking good shawn!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Shawn love the ones with the dark wrappers!:beerchug:


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice!

You know I have been wanting to try the Viaje but have no idea where a good place to get some, seem to be very limited places that carry them.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

foxracer72 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You know I have been wanting to try the Viaje but have no idea where a good place to get some, seem to be very limited places that carry them.


http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Viaje_Cigars_at_NewHavanaCigars_com_s/69.htm



BMack said:


> Very nice! I heard Viaje cigars cause baldness, you should get rid of those. I'll man-up and offer to save you. Some would say I'm a hero, some would say I'm a liar... but do you want to risk your hair on something said by someone who called a hero a liar?


Good thing I got long hair; its about 2 feet long!



Batista30 said:


> LOL! A very nice collection indeed Shawn! I had ideas of posting pics of my Viajes as well, now I feel like I'm stealing your thunder. Those TNT(right?) look awesome!


Yes, the pigtailed cigars are TNTs. Haven't had one yet though.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice! How's the Oro? It's the one stick my B&M doesn't currently have and after reading the profile it's the one I want the most (of course).


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I dig the shaggy foot Viaje. I'm very jealous.:nod:


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah that shaggy foot is nice. I have a friend who picked some up with the La Palina shaggy.


----------

